
Creating a global musician database from Discogs to Postgres - streamerd
https://medium.com/@streamerd/creating-a-global-database-of-musicians-on-postgresql-using-discogs-xml-data-and-elixir-ae6c53a7596d
======
streamerd
Creating a global musician database from Discogs to Postgres using Elixir and
sweet_xml

